# New Moyu 5x5 - MoYu TangChuang!



## FailCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

Third Moyu 5x5. This cube will be extremely expensive. And BTW Moyu is making a TangSu and a HuaSu Hype!!!!!








I will be updating the news on my channel so stay tuned! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvMjGCZvGr8f3J1yNZ0QK2w?spfreload=10


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hypehypehype


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

Moyu really should make other puzzles like clock and sq1. Huachuang or even aochuang are good enough. I bet it'll be around 40-45$. Just my opinion 
Btw: tangsu: 6x6 ?
Huasu: 4x4 ?


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Moyu really should make other puzzles like clock and sq1. Huachuang or even aochuang are good enough. I bet it'll be around 40-45$. Just my opinion
> Btw: tangsu: 6x6 ?
> Huasu: 4x4 ?


Probably more expensive then that. The TangLong will be about the price as the gans 356 so imagine how much the tangchuang will be lol. Tangsu and Huasu are both 4x4's


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Probably more expensive then that. The TangLong will be about the price as the gans 356


 So yet another 3x3 soon? (Tanglong?)


FailCuber said:


> Tangsu and Huasu are both 4x4's


Thx! Just bought another Aosu tho


----------



## NooberCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

OH COME ON 
I was just about to order a Mini Aosu ;( 
AND a hualong
What am I supposed to do now lol

when are these new 3x3 and 4x4 supposed to be released?

Why the hollow bases on the corners?
Might that cause internal catching?


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Aug 10, 2015)

im glad i postponed buying a good 4x4, but why are they releasing 2 4x4's at the same time? people will just buy the best out of those 2


----------



## Berd (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks cool! I don't know about replacing my Aochuang tho...


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 10, 2015)

Sigh. You can never buy anything these days. There's always something 'better' coming out that always comes out after you purchase the old one


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 10, 2015)

I can't believe this! What are exactly the differences between the HuanChuang and this new one to justify the price?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

This is just getting ridiculous now. In my opinion the AoChuang was fine. People said the HuaChuang was better so I bought it and it was. I'm happy with it. I could understand it if people were commenting all the time about how there's never a good 5x5 available, and that somebody should make a better one. But nobody has been complaining.

I love 5x5; it's tied as my favourite event (with 4x4 ofc). But even I won't be getting this cube anytime soon just because it's simply a money making scheme.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 10, 2015)

The Cyclone Boys 5x5 is great and its only 13 USD, and I've heard the 12 USD Cyclone Boys G4 4x4 is great too, doubt I will be buying any of these


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> The Cyclone Boys 5x5 is great and its only 13 USD, and I've heard the 12 USD Cyclone Boys G4 4x4 is great too, doubt I will be buying any of these



Even the Shengshou was a great puzzle before MoYu dominated the speedcubing market.


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Moyu stahp pls we need sq1


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 10, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Even the Shengshou was a great puzzle before MoYu dominated the speedcubing market.


Only after you mod it well though.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 10, 2015)

I love how people are mad that Moyu Keeps making better puzzles...like, what else are they supposed to do?


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 10, 2015)

You guys are complaining about more choice, it's pretty ridiculous. Speedcubing has got to the point where there are lots of options, and most importantly with the new cubes, *one is not objectively better than another*. It's like tennis rackets, when a company releases a new one do you go out and buy it straight away? Of course you don't. You pick the one that suits your game, suits the way you hit the ball. Gone are the days where everyone uses the same cube. I remember starting out and everyone had a Dayan-MF8 4x4, then shengshou released their cubes and very quickly 99% of all people used a shengshou. With 4x4, you have some people using CB, some using an AoSu, some using mini AoSu, some using YuXin. These new cubes will be just the same, some people will buy them, some will like them some won't.

More choice is better, can't wait to see how they perform!


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> You guys are complaining about more choice, it's pretty ridiculous. Speedcubing has got to the point where there are lots of options, and most importantly with the new cubes, *one is not objectively better than another*. It's like tennis rackets, when a company releases a new one do you go out and buy it straight away? Of course you don't. You pick the one that suits your game, suits the way you hit the ball. Gone are the days where everyone uses the same cube. I remember starting out and everyone had a Dayan-MF8 4x4, then shengshou released their cubes and very quickly 99% of all people used a shengshou. With 4x4, you have some people using CB, some using an AoSu, some using mini AoSu, some using YuXin. These new cubes will be just the same, some people will buy them, some will like them some won't.
> 
> More choice is better, can't wait to see how they perform!



Although having more choice makes sense, it just seems highly unnecessary. MoYu have already released 3 4x4s and 2 5x5s.
Using your analogy of tennis rackets, you can go to any supermarket and buy a normal tennis racket, or you could look online and buy a really expensive one. The difference is, you know what it's going to do. It will be able to hit the ball. With a cube, the feel is a huge aspect. There's only so much we can gather from reviews online. Also, when buying a tennis racket you have the option to buy one that you know will suit how you play tennis. With cubing, it really is just hit and miss as to whether or not you will end up buying the right cube that suits your turning style instead of the wrong one, and with the 5x5 that's a lot of money to risk for something that might not even work for you.

On a lighter note, it will be nice to see how they perform and I think I'll sit back and wait for the reviews before I even consider buying them (although I'm probably supposed to seeing how 4 and 5 are my favourite events )


----------



## cashis (Aug 10, 2015)

not evn hype


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 10, 2015)

I wasn't complaining about having a new cube, but just asking for details and differences with the HuanChuang that should interest every buyer


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 10, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Although having more choice makes sense, it just seems highly unnecessary.



There are still people who don't like any of the 5x5s they have produced. So maybe it is necessary.

Also they are a business, they will produce more for the sake of making more money. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> There are still people who don't like any of the 5x5s they have produced. So maybe it is necessary.
> 
> Also they are a business, they will produce more for the sake of making more money. That's not a bad thing.



I just feel like MoYu are becoming the Apple of speedcubing. 
And wouldn't it be far more beneficial for the company if they finished taking over the speedcubing market by creating puzzles they haven't already made? For example, by releasing a new 5x5 they may only get 30% or so of the community to buy it (those who already own one of MoYu's previous 5x5s that is). By releasing, for example, a Clock, if it was a) better and b) cheaper than the Rubiks Clocks that are only available on eBay, they are pretty much guaranteed to sell the puzzle to at least 80-90% of the Clock solving community, and no doubt to plenty more customers who want to get into clock following the release.
And, let's be honest, no matter what you do to create a new puzzle there will still be plenty who don't like it. They can keep releasing new 5x5s as much as they want but the number of people who still aren't happy with the current choices will never disappear.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 10, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> The TangLong will be about the price as the gans 356 so imagine how much the tangchuang will be lol.



They're releasing a TangLong too?


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> They're releasing a TangLong too?



There were some news about the TangLong so that's why I didn't explain. But anyway, the TangLong will be a 3x3.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> There were some news about the TangLong so that's why I didn't explain. But anyway, the TangLong will be a 3x3.



I've been wondering this for a while now actually - Wei+x, Ao+x, Hua+x and now Tang+x (x being the type of cube, Long = 3x3, Su = 4x4, Chuang = 5x5). 
What do these words mean? And is there a reason why they were chosen?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Aug 10, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Using your analogy of tennis rackets, you can go to any supermarket and buy a normal tennis racket, or you could look online and buy a really expensive one. The difference is, you know what it's going to do. It will be able to hit the ball. With a cube, the feel is a huge aspect. There's only so much we can gather from reviews online. Also, when buying a tennis racket you have the option to buy one that you know will suit how you play tennis. With cubing, it really is just hit and miss as to whether or not you will end up buying the right cube that suits your turning style instead of the wrong one, and with the 5x5 that's a lot of money to risk for something that might not even work for you.



Actually, tennis rackets actually have a lot to do with feel, and for me at least it is hit or miss when I order tennis rackets or table tennis rackets. It's actually harder and more expensive to get exactly the right racket. But for table tennis in particular, there are generally more reviews and sites that are more dedicated to objectively measuring the speed, spin, weight, tackiness, hollowness, throw angle, close-to-table performance, far-from-table performance, and actually tons more specifications that are important, and also there's also the issue of mixing and matching rubbers to blades, and using the right rubber on the forehand/backhand, etc. etc. I feel it is the same for regular tennis, but I have less expertise in that.

/rant.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 10, 2015)

At least with regular tennis you can visit multiple local stores and actually hold the racket in your hand. Much of the feel has to do with weight and shape, which you can get a good idea of even without stringing it up and playing a game. You won't get a good idea of shock absorption, but that's something that can be rated fairly easily I think.

Anyway, I do wish there was a better way to tell what cubes you might prefer the feel of without just having to order several and hope you guessed lucky on one of them but it's pretty exclusively an online business so you don't have the chance to hold and turn one other than at a meet-up or competition.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

alisterprofitt said:


> Actually, tennis rackets actually have a lot to do with feel, and for me at least it is hit or miss when I order tennis rackets or table tennis rackets. It's actually harder and more expensive to get exactly the right racket. But for table tennis in particular, there are generally more reviews and sites that are more dedicated to objectively measuring the speed, spin, weight, tackiness, hollowness, throw angle, close-to-table performance, far-from-table performance, and actually tons more specifications that are important, and also there's also the issue of mixing and matching rubbers to blades, and using the right rubber on the forehand/backhand, etc. etc. I feel it is the same for regular tennis, but I have less expertise in that.
> 
> /rant.



Then surely you agree that it is very difficult to describe the feel of a cube without using generic keywords like "clicky" or "sandy", making the reason that "more cubes = more choice of feel" pretty useless unless you have them in front of you to try before you buy.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 10, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I've been wondering this for a while now actually - Wei+x, Ao+x, Hua+x and now Tang+x (x being the type of cube, Long = 3x3, Su = 4x4, Chuang = 5x5).
> What do these words mean? And is there a reason why they were chosen?



Long means dragon, Su means speed, chuang (loosely) means creative


----------



## Z0chary (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm pretty excited for new Moyu 4x4s. I don't care too much for my Aosu atm (pops a bit on me).


----------



## NWcubes (Aug 10, 2015)

this is ridiculous! moyu should work on a new 6x6, 2x2, skewb, mini haulong, and a clock. we don't need another 5x5


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 10, 2015)

NWcubes said:


> moyu should work on a new 6x6, *2x2*, skewb, mini haulong, and a clock.



Work on a new 2x2? Pointless, imo. Unless it came out, and all the people who brought it praised it as being the flawless god of all 2x2s, Most people would just stick with their current main anyway. There isn't really much to our knowledge that can improve upon the current design of most 2x2 speedcubes. And people know this. Why do you think so many people still use their ol' DaYan 2x2s?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Aug 10, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Then surely you agree that it is very difficult to describe the feel of a cube without using generic keywords like "clicky" or "sandy", making the reason that "more cubes = more choice of feel" pretty useless unless you have them in front of you to try before you buy.



Yeah, I agree that tennis has better definitions, and generally you can find popular models in stores. The only way you can understand what those words really mean is if you've already had a lot of cubes. I'm mostly confused why reviewers keep describing their cubes like they're making toast or something like "Hmm, it's a bit crunchy, but it's also nice and buttery." "Wut?"


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 10, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I've been wondering this for a while now actually - Wei+x, Ao+x, Hua+x and now Tang+x (x being the type of cube, Long = 3x3, Su = 4x4, Chuang = 5x5).
> What do these words mean? And is there a reason why they were chosen?



I have a feeling it could be different cube mechanism styles, or maybe different design creators


----------



## Gingeas (Aug 10, 2015)

I was planning on getting the HuaChuang in standard stickerless and this comes out? :O


----------



## Chree (Aug 10, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I have a feeling it could be different cube mechanism styles, or maybe different design creators



Yeah, the entire Ao series is very similar in design. Not sure I can say the same for the Hua series so far, but we only have a 3x3 and 5x5 to compare. But both are fast and smooth, mildly catchy but nothing you can't turn through. I'm interested in a HuaSu more than I am in a new 5x5.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I give up. I couldn't decide between the huachuang and aochuang, so how the hell do i do it now.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 10, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I give up. I couldn't decide between the huachuang and aochuang, so how the hell do i do it now.



get a CB


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 10, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> get a CB



I would have to try one first. But just a question, are you sponsored by them?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 10, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I would have to try one first. But just a question, are you sponsored by them?



I too have tried a Cyclone boys, and I liked it more out of the box than my broken in, lubed up AoChaung.

It's quite cheaper too.


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

I was just about to buy a Cyclone Boys 5x5 and Yuxin 4x4. When I opened up Speedsolving, this was the first thing that I saw.


----------



## Chree (Aug 10, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> I was just about to buy a Cyclone Boys 5x5 and Yuxin 4x4. When I opened up Speedsolving, this was the first thing that I saw.



Don't let that stop you.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 10, 2015)

It may be a good while before the new cube shows up, and you may or may not prefer it over whatever you were going to get before hearing about it. It also seems like it will be expensive, especially if you were going to get a Cyclone Boys, Yuxin, or YJ.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 10, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> I was just about to buy a Cyclone Boys 5x5 and Yuxin 4x4. When I opened up Speedsolving, this was the first thing that I saw.



DON'T LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS

(but seriously that's a great great combo, you should get them)


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> DON'T LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS
> 
> (but seriously that's a great great combo, you should get them)



YESTERDAY YOU SAID TOMORROW!

Any idea when these are scheduled for release FailCuber?


----------



## Forcefulness (Aug 10, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Only after you mod it well though.



Unmodded SSs are great


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 11, 2015)

I kinda want these cubes but I'm afraid they will cost a lot, It would actually be cool to have a cubeshop were you could feel cubes before buying them.

Just realized I got my Aochuang a week before the Huachuang was announced and now this is announced a week or so after I got the Huachuang.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> I was just about to buy a Cyclone Boys 5x5 and Yuxin 4x4. When I opened up Speedsolving, this was the first thing that I saw.



Just buy it you've gotta wait at lease a month so buy it. This isn't gonna be much better then the CB


----------



## NooberCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Just buy it you've gotta wait at lease a month so buy it. This isn't gonna be much better then the CB



How is the CB compared to the Huachuang?
I was thunking of getting serious about 5x5 and was planning on getting a huachuang next momth.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Aug 11, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> How is the CB compared to the Huachuang?
> I was thunking of getting serious about 5x5 and was planning on getting a huachuang next momth.


it's better to wait for the tangchuang, but the huachuang is probably the best now


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> it's better to wait for the tangchuang, but the huachuang is probably the best now



Nah.. The TangChuang will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more expensive then the HuaChuang. And there's no guarentee that it's going be better then the HuaChuang and when it's going to come out.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Aug 11, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Nah.. The TangChuang will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more expensive then the HuaChuang. And there's no guarentee that it's going be better then the HuaChuang and when it's going to come out.



why is it so expensive then? i tought the huachuang was already overpriced


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 11, 2015)

How do you know the prices before hand? I want a link.

I'm assuming the reason of the Tangchuang will be to preserve the stability of the Huachuang but with the corner cutting abilities of the Aochuang.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> How do you know the prices before hand? I want a link.
> 
> I'm assuming the reason of the Tangchuang will be to preserve the stability of the Huachuang but with the corner cutting abilities of the Aochuang.



http://cafe.naver.com/cubemania


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 11, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> http://cafe.naver.com/cubemania



i can't read chinease


----------



## mikolajw (Aug 11, 2015)

AlexGJohnson said:


> i can't read chinease



That's not chinese...

But by the way I don't think if anybody has to replace his 5x5 (unless he's Feliks). There are many awesome cubes.


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 11, 2015)

AlexGJohnson said:


> i can't read chinease



that's Korean, you can tell because they have lots of circles/ovals in their characters


----------



## dboeren (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks Korean to me, but I can't read that either. I expect there are two main audiences here:

1. People who don't have a 5x5 and, only expecting to get one, want a really good one (assuming the price isn't too hideous)

2. Someone SO good at 5x5 that they seek the competitive edge of the best 5x5 they can get

I'm neither. I'm interested to see how the 3x3 and 4x4 versions come out though. Eventually I may get a 5x5, but I never expect to be competitive at it so a less expensive "good enough" quality will probably be my pick. If I had to do it right now, Cyclone Boys sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 11, 2015)

I think his is moyu logic:
2x2 ends with po
3x3 ends with long
4x4 ends with su
5x5 ends with chuang 
6x6 ends with shi
7x7 ends with fu
So if you hear that a new moyu cu was comes out think of this


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 11, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I think his is moyu logic:
> 2x2 ends with po
> 3x3 ends with long
> 4x4 ends with su
> ...



Additionally, common prefixes:
Wei: First gen Moyu mechanism design(er?)
Ao: Second gen Moyu mechanism design(er?)
Hua: Third gen Moyu mechanism design(er?)
Tang: Fourth gen Moyu mechanism design(er?) (possibly?)
Yu: First gen YJ mechanism design(er?)
Guan: Second gen YJ mechanism design(er?)

Not to mention various one-offs like "Ling-" and "Su-" (Lol, is a SuSu 4x4 a thing?)


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 11, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> How is the CB compared to the Huachuang?
> I was thunking of getting serious about 5x5 and was planning on getting a huachuang next momth.


They are very different feeling cubes. The HuaChuang is tight, stable and fast but it tends to catch on the outer layers if you aren't extremely accurate. The Cyclone Boys is bigger, looser and more floppy but it's a little more generous with accuracy. The Cyclone Boys is also less prone to locking and popping which makes it very appealing for new or casual 5x5 solvers. 

I like the CB better than the HuaChuang overall but the AoChuang is still my favorite.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 11, 2015)

I have this thing called a job.
With the money they pay me to do this job I can choose to spend it on what I want.
I really want a 5x5 which is very similar to the HuaChuang but with better outer layers.
This cube may be better than my current options and if it's not then I will more than likely buy the next 5x5 released on the market.

If you can't afford to buy every cube which is released then don't.
Try other people's at comps and make your purchasing decisions based on your opinions instead of reviews.

I'm sick of seeing people complaining about new cubes being released.

Can anyone honestly say they can't imagine a better 5x5 being released?
Even once a truly incredible 5x5 is released companies will continue to release new puzzles and it's likely personal preference will come into play to decide what the best cube for you is.


As for "Why aren't they releasing X?".
MoYu is owned by YJ. A large toy company which makes money. It seems likely that they are putting funding into exactly what they think will make them the most profit.

Maybe send messages directly to YJ and wait patiently by your PC for a response from them which will never come.
They don't want or need your input on this point. They are well aware of the WCA site where they have access to the numbers they need to make financial decisions.


To summarise I'm looking forward to this puzzle and hope it becomes my main instead of collecting dust.

/rant


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 11, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I really want a 5x5 which is very similar to the HuaChuang but with better outer layers.



Oh, so you want an AoChuang.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 11, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Oh, so you want an AoChuang.



I obviously already have one ;-)

It also pops often enough and explodes occasionally so can clearly be improved upon.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 12, 2015)

To follow up on Adam's rant on people getting MAD at new speed cubes being made/ released, I'd like to complain myself towards people getting SAD when new, or "better" speed cubes are announced. Specifically those who complain something like "oh, I was planning on buying [cube-Y] but I just found that the newer [cube-X] will be released a few months from now, better cancel my plans to buy [Y] and wait for [X] instead, woe is me!". I just don't get this mentality at all. If this is how you are when buying cubes, then you're just going to wait forever. The cube market is bigger than it's ever been, and it isn't getting any smaller. Gone are the days where Dayan and Shengshou are the only cube manufacturers anyone ever brought from. Today, there are so many competent brands out there, and new/ upgraded cubes get released every other week, it seems. It feels like Moyu in particular release a puzzle twice a month (possible exaggeration). Look, I get that you're not that wealthy, or you're just stingey with money. I am too, currently. You don't want to buy a new puzzle to possibly be your main every single month. I don't either.

"So what do I do?"

Here's what you do: just buy that puzzle that you currently have your eyes on, and don't think about replacing it until it feels outdated compared to everyone else's (or if you get a little money, and feel like treating yourself to a fancy new cube). Unless you're a world-class solver, and minor improvements make all the difference, you don't need to buy the latest shiny new cube.

But I'm still a pretty new speed solver, so I could be talking rubbish.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> It also pops often enough and explodes occasionally so can clearly be improved upon.


Not to mention those spectacular lockups where several pieces swap places and it transforms itself into a rigid deformed brick that sucks away a precious hour of your life to prise apart and reassemble. Should spell it OuchWang...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 12, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Should spell it OuchWang...



That reminds me, this seems to be the first 5x5 from MoYu that isn't an innuendo, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 12, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> That reminds me, this seems to be the first 5x5 from MoYu that isn't an innuendo, unless I'm missing something?


There's innuendo in all of them. All you need is the imagination...


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 12, 2015)

mikolajw said:


> That's not chinese...





Praetorian said:


> that's Korean, you can tell because they have lots of circles/ovals in their characters



proves how much i can't read it


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 12, 2015)

AlexGJohnson said:


> i can't read chinease



How is this Chinese lol


----------



## Jiayu (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh Come on guys, it's still a good thing ! 
AND for these who want a SQ1 or a clock... 
Moyu recently have a new talented designer and a new sub-brand (called GuoGuan) , he is designing several puzzles now as he told me.... 
the releasing order will probably be like this: 3x3(Gao's 3 maybe) , 4x4(Gao's 4) , Megaminx , SQ1 , Clock...
BTW, Tanglong will be released in September，I've got a experimental version in my hand.
And yeah, it will be SUPER EXPENSIVE!


从我的 iPad 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 12, 2015)

^ Sounds cool! I'm interested to see how his puzzles turn out.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Aug 12, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> Oh Come on guys, it's still a good thing !
> AND for these who want a SQ1 or a clock...
> Moyu recently have a new talented designer and a new sub-brand (called GuoGuan) , he is designing several puzzles now as he told me....
> the releasing order will probably be like this: 3x3(Gao's 3 maybe) , 4x4(Gao's 4) , Megaminx , SQ1 , Clock...
> ...




how many 3x3's will be coming soon? and are the 3x3's released after the tanglong expected to be any better than the tanglong?
if not, will i be able to get a tanglong before september 27?


----------



## Jiayu (Aug 12, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> how many 3x3's will be coming soon? and are the 3x3's released after the tanglong expected to be any better than the tanglong?
> if not, will i be able to get a tanglong before september 27?



As far as I know, TangLong will be released in China in September( don't know the exact date, sorry)
So I can't really tell you whether you can buy one in USA before October.
There won't be any 3x3 of MoYu except Tanglong...
But Gao's 3 is worth great expecting ，it uses a clever design on the tension system... well, honesty, it's still a long time before it will be released.



Jiayu said:


> Oh Come on guys, it's still a good thing !
> AND for these who want a SQ1 or a clock...
> Moyu recently have a new talented designer and a new sub-brand (called GuoGuan) , he is designing several puzzles now as he told me....
> the releasing order will probably be like this: 3x3(Gao's 3 maybe) , 4x4(Gao's 4) , Megaminx , SQ1 , Clock...
> ...



Sorry，one mistake in my last post.
Guoguan should be a sub-brand of YJ, just like MoYu.
And they use the same factory.
The same quality of puzzles


----------



## Chree (Aug 12, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> And yeah, it will be SUPER EXPENSIVE!



All the other news is OK. But that's bad news. I'm happy that new cubes are coming out, but I dislike higher prices. 

Oh well.


----------



## Jiayu (Aug 12, 2015)

Chree said:


> All the other news is OK. But that's bad news. I'm happy that new cubes are coming out, but I dislike bigger price points.



TangLong will be like 150-200 RMB in China. 
Puzzles will be twice the price in US, as We can see from other cubes on sale.
So that's 60 USD I guess...


According to Chen, TangChuang will be released after TangLong...
So we have to wait for at least 3 months
So you can get a aochuang or huachuang now!


----------



## Chree (Aug 12, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> TangLong will be like 150-200 RMB in China.
> Puzzles will be twice the price in US, as We can see from other cubes on sale.
> So that's 60 USD I guess...



Yeah, no... $60 is way, way too much for a 3x3. A comparably priced 5x5 from the same series is getting into triple digits.

I sincerely hope you have been misinformed.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 12, 2015)

$60 for a 3x3? That's pretty bad, I thought Gans was already pushing the limit on the 356. I'm hoping this was the price for the 5x5 version.


----------



## Jiayu (Aug 12, 2015)

Chree said:


> Yeah, no... $60 is way, way too much for a 3x3. A comparably priced 5x5 from the same series is getting into triple digits.
> 
> I sincerely hope you have been misinformed.



It sure will be 150-200 RMB in China, according to the owner of MoYu.
But I really don't know how much it will be in US, I said just a guess...


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wait, if the 3x3 is projected to be around 50-60 USD, then imagine how much the 5x5 will be...


----------



## NeilH (Aug 12, 2015)

150 Chinese Yuan equals 23.49 US Dollars.

From Google


----------



## Myachii (Aug 12, 2015)

NeilH said:


> 150 Chinese Yuan equals 23.49 US Dollars.
> 
> From Google



...and he said the price in USD will be double apparently.

And 60$ for a 3x3? It's like they're literally trying to push customers away lol.

I sincerely hope this is not correct information.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 12, 2015)

ehh Im more excited for the Gao puzzles now, and the Huasu.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 12, 2015)

Myachii said:


> ...and he said the price in USD will be double apparently.


How will they enforce that? And if they try to impose high prices on western stores, just order from China. Moyu TimeRound on zcube.hk is 150 CNY or $23.36. I very much doubt the store will attempt two-tier pricing depending on whether you're ordering from abroad, even if that's legal.


----------



## hamfaceman (Aug 13, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Why do you think so many people still use their ol' DaYan 2x2s?



Because MoYu hasn't made a better one. That's exactly why another one should be made. It'd probably be called the WeiPo or AoPo. I'd buy it.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 13, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> How will they enforce that?



I also like the question, "How will they justify that"?


----------



## kliang9299 (Aug 13, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> I've got a experimental version in my hand.



Can you post pictures or try to describe the mechanism? Is there really anything that would justify that price point?


----------



## dboeren (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe it's got little motors inside that accelerate your TPS? That might do it.


----------



## Jiayu (Aug 13, 2015)

kliang9299 said:


> Can you post pictures or try to describe the mechanism? Is there really anything that would justify that price point?





Spoiler: Images
















Sorry, I can't show u the inside...
The corner cutting is yet not good as Aolong, MoYu said they would fix this before the final vision. 
But it is still a very fast cube , and the final vision will be much better.

Still, not worth the price.

There is not any perfect stickers for Tanglomg, So I used Meiying's, and it looks bad.



mark49152 said:


> How will they enforce that? And if they try to impose high prices on western stores, just order from China. Moyu TimeRound on zcube.hk is 150 CNY or $23.36. I very much doubt the store will attempt two-tier pricing depending on whether you're ordering from abroad, even if that's legal.



I didn't say they enforce this.
It's just when I went to Cubicle.us, I found the puzzles there are usually twice the price as these on sale in China.
So I guess it's some sort of pattern, and TangLong will be the same.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 13, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> I didn't say they enforce this.
> It's just when I went to Cubicle.us, I found the puzzles there are usually twice the price as these on sale in China.
> So I guess it's some sort of pattern, and TangLong will be the same.


Thanks for clarifying. I think some here took your remark to mean there would be a much higher price difference than usual. It's normal that western stores are a bit more expensive. Based on your estimate of 150-200 CNY we can expect it to be around 24-32 USD, so more expensive than the GAN 356 but nowhere near double. 

That would make sense, as I guess the marketing folks at Moyu saw how the GAN 356 successfully tested whether the market would stand a $24 price for a premium cube, and concluded they were leaving money on the table. It would be a pretty big gamble to jump from there to a $60 price point though


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 13, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tang_Long


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have this thing called a job.
> With the money they pay me to do this job I can choose to spend it on what I want.
> I really want a 5x5 which is very similar to the HuaChuang but with better outer layers.
> This cube may be better than my current options and if it's not then I will more than likely buy the next 5x5 released on the market.
> ...


I completely agree with you, But there is one more thing 
Everybody wants the best cube (I mean THE BEST) But for the cheapest price.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 13, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> Moyu recently have a new talented designer and a new sub-brand (called GuoGuan) , he is designing several puzzles now as he told me....


Gu-oo Gu-an?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 13, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Gu-oo Gu-an?



He should redesign the Guanlong and call it the Guo's Guan-long


----------



## Jiayu (Aug 13, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Gu-oo Gu-an?





Myachii said:


> He should redesign the Guanlong and call it the Guo's Guan-long



Actually this sub-brand was going to be DouGao' design ( just like Cong's design)
But it was already registered by other people, so Gao had to choose a trademark(brand) which YJ registered a long time ago and hasn't been in use.
Although they both have a "Guan" in their name, Guoguan has nothing to do with GuanLong or the Guan series（the cheapest puzzle series of YJ）.

PS: DouGao is some sort food in China, so it's not strange that someone has registered it.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have this thing called a job.
> With the money they pay me to do this job I can choose to spend it on what I want.
> 
> If you can't afford to buy every cube which is released then don't.
> ...



I respect your opinion but you have to think of other demographics...there are people with low income. I have friends who live in a trailer and share the bed, they can't work or they have to quit school. No money for cubes, barely any for food!

They can't afford cubes like you can, and there are no comps in this area. (again, not everyone is fortunate enough to be in the position to say a comment like yours!) 

Like I said you're entitled to your opinion but there are factors other than being picky for a lot of people


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 13, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> I have friends who live in a trailer and share the bed, they can't work or they have to quit school. No money for cubes, barely any for food!



My commiserations to your friends.
But if they can barely afford food or a proper place to live, then they have much, _much_ bigger things to worry about/ focus their finances on than getting the latest Moyu speed cube. To put it frankly.
When you boil it down enough, Cubes are just material possesions. Essentials should come first. Nobody should use their rent money to buy a new Iphone being released.

To emphasize his point:


> If you can't afford to buy every cube which is released then don't.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 14, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> My commiserations to your friends.
> But if they can barely afford food or a proper place to live, then they have much, _much_ bigger things to worry about/ focus their finances on than getting the latest Moyu speed cube. To put it frankly.
> When you boil it down enough, Cubes are just material possesions. Essentials should come first. Nobody should use their rent money to buy a new Iphone being released.



Kids are still kids...(We are off-topic, but what even is this thread anyway?). They're not paying bills, they're 11 and 12, they sell at flea market to buy food and toys. 

An 11 and 12 year doesn't have any say in why they live in a trailer home, I don't really know what we're talking about anymore but a $1k iPhone is a lot different than a cube for a child (remember, I was talking about the kids not adults who have jobs and income). 

Okay..I think I'm done with this thread, it's a bit too serious for me personally. I was trying to say that I think in general, it's good to think about different factors that apply to different people in everyday life.


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 14, 2015)

Are the HuaSu and TangSu going to be v3 and v4 or two different designs created independently of each other? Also, what are the expected prices of the 4x4s?

Thanks!

-DTCuber

Hypehypehype for the GuoGuan puzzles! Can't wait to get into clock! Any news about when these puzzles are coming out?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> Oh Come on guys, it's still a good thing !
> AND for these who want a SQ1 or a clock...
> Moyu recently have a new talented designer and a new sub-brand (called GuoGuan) , he is designing several puzzles now as he told me....
> the releasing order will probably be like this: 3x3(Gao's 3 maybe) , 4x4(Gao's 4) , Megaminx , SQ1 , Clock...
> ...



Clock? :O Rubik's has been (arguably) the best forever. This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 14, 2015)

I see some comments saying they just bought an old cube just now... yeah... stop making that mistake. unless your cube is completely dead, then don't buy a new one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2015)

this new Moyu 5x5 remind me of the Cycloneboys 5x5 

see this photo http://zcube.hk/image/data/SZ/SZ-555-Dance-12.JPG


----------



## Chree (Aug 15, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> this new Moyu 5x5 remind me of the Cycloneboys 5x5
> 
> see this photo http://zcube.hk/image/data/SZ/SZ-555-Dance-12.JPG



Whoa... yeah. Sure does.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 16, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> this new Moyu 5x5 remind me of the Cycloneboys 5x5
> 
> see this photo http://zcube.hk/image/data/SZ/SZ-555-Dance-12.JPG



It looks almost identical as far as I can tell. I feel someone is knocking someone else off. [not that I care]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> I respect your opinion but you have to think of other demographics...



No I don't.

Do you think they should stop releasing new cars because you can't afford them?

How are cubes any different?

If you can't buy cubes then don't.
Don't complain that too many cubes are being released, especially when YJ who own MoYu are releasing darn near top quality for the smallest price they can justify to keep that demographic with competitive equipment.


----------



## camcuber (Aug 18, 2015)

It seems like once we get settled with a cube (ex. Huachuang) they release something else haha


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 18, 2015)

They didn't even finished the Hua series yet produced the puzzles that were requested so much times.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> They didn't even finished the Hua series yet produced the puzzles that were requested so much times.



You don't expect a HuaFu and HuaShi do you? They've just released the cubic AoFu.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> No I don't.
> 
> Do you think they should stop releasing new cars because you can't afford them?
> 
> ...



Well dang man, let's chill.

I was just saying, not everyone can afford cubes...not that they should stop releasing them. 

Why are you so aggressive? I haven't done anything to be given this response :/ let's just be cool and get over this..


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 19, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> You don't expect a HuaFu and HuaShi do you? They've just released the cubic AoFu.



the cubic AoFu was requested a few days after the pillowed version was published and they could have improved the AoShi as it's not at the summum.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> the cubic AoFu was requested a few days after the pillowed version was published and they could have improved the AoShi as it's not at the summum.



Yes, the cubic AoFu was requested not too long after the original AoFu was released but it definitely changes the cube completely and I assume that they had to change quite a few things (don't quote me on that though). I'm not too sure what 'summum' means so could you please tell me but I'm fairly certain that they will get more money from producing 3x3 - 5x5s than if they made a new 6x6.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Aug 19, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Yes, the cubic AoFu was requested not too long after the original AoFu was released but it definitely changes the cube completely and I assume that they had to change quite a few things (don't quote me on that though). I'm not too sure what 'summum' means so could you please tell me but I'm fairly certain that they will get more money from producing 3x3 - 5x5s than if they made a new 6x6.



I'm sure MoYu won't sell as many 3x3's in the future if they keep releasing more. the only people who would buy them are either youtubers or collectors.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 19, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Yes, the cubic AoFu was requested not too long after the original AoFu was released but it definitely changes the cube completely and I assume that they had to change quite a few things (don't quote me on that though). I'm not too sure what 'summum' means so could you please tell me but I'm fairly certain that they will get more money from producing 3x3 - 5x5s than if they made a new 6x6.



Summum means the best of the best. 
And yeah they will sell more 3x3-5x5s than 6x6s as the number of 6x6 cubes is far below.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 9, 2015)

I saw someone on Youtube mention that there will be a Tangfu. I don't have a source so I can't confirm this. Imagine how expensive it will be. also I think if there making a Tangfu, they'll make a Tangsh as well. I think i'll wait for a Yuxin or CB 6x6 and 7x7 Instead though.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I saw someone on Youtube mention that there will be a Tangfu. I don't have a source so I can't confirm this. Imagine how expensive it will be. also I think if there making a Tangfu, they'll make a Tangsh as well. I think i'll wait for a Yuxin or CB 6x6 and 7x7 Instead though.



Wow, so many cubes and yet no sq1s or clocks from them -_-.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 9, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Wow, so many cubes and yet no sq1s or clocks from them -_-.



QiYi is working on a new Square-1 see https://instagram.com/p/7AnWzbg8li/


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 9, 2015)

Also shengshou released one as well.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 9, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Also shengshou released one as well.



Yeah but it's just a clone of the Cubetwist Sq-1


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 9, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> QiYi is working on a new Square-1 see https://instagram.com/p/7AnWzbg8li/



I know but MoYu was asked plenty of times to produce the following puzzles: Sq1, clock, mega, 12x12, the promised 15x15 and eventually a better 2x2.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 9, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> I know but MoYu was asked plenty of times to produce the following puzzles: Sq1, clock, mega, 12x12, the promised 15x15 and eventually a better 2x2.



Unfortunately puzzles like the 13x13 and 15x15 also come with the benefit of media advertisement - the status of the "world's largest mass produced nxn cube" is going to get more advertisement. And Sq-1 + Clock are unlikely to be released any time soon, simply because the pro of dominating another event isn't big enough to outweigh the con of the time and man hours taken to design/produce these puzzles.


----------



## javiergonzalez (Sep 23, 2015)

Thats true


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> I can't believe this! What are exactly the differences between the HuanChuang and this new one to justify the price?



I guess its like the Gans 356


----------



## gonengazit (Oct 3, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> TangLong will be like 150-200 RMB in China.
> Puzzles will be twice the price in US, as We can see from other cubes on sale.
> So that's 60 USD I guess...



costs 16 dollars on the cubicle: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-tanglong-p-5100.html


----------



## QNcuber101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Moyu HuaShi 6x6
Moyu TangShi 6x6
Moyu HuaFu 7x7 
Moyu Tangfu 7x7
and who know what will come next!


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 20, 2015)

QNcuber101 said:


> Moyu HuaShi 6x6
> Moyu TangShi 6x6
> Moyu HuaFu 7x7
> Moyu Tangfu 7x7
> and who know what will come next!



Probably Moyu ToFu


----------



## DELToS (Oct 20, 2015)

fiftyniner said:


> Probably Moyu ToFu



YES (bleh)


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 20, 2015)

DELToS said:


> YES (bleh)



Don't be knocking tofu. It's all how to make it.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 21, 2015)

DELToS said:


> YES (bleh)



DON'T DISS THE TOFU!!!!!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 21, 2015)

fiftyniner said:


> Probably Moyu ToFu



Said to say that this definitely won't happen because "To" is not even a legit Chinese word.


----------



## gonengazit (Oct 21, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Additionally, common prefixes:
> Wei: First gen Moyu mechanism design(er?)
> Ao: Second gen Moyu mechanism design(er?)
> Hua: Third gen Moyu mechanism design(er?)
> ...



What about sushi 6x6?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 23, 2015)

so being that the Tanglong is ~$15, Im sure that the rest of the Tang series will be cheaper than we originally thought. I'd assume: Tangsu: ~$32, Tangchuang ~$39, Tangshi: ~$44, Tangfu: ~$50


----------



## suushiemaniac (Oct 24, 2015)

gonengazit said:


> What about sushi 6x6?


Yes, please! I'd so totally buy this thing


----------



## radioshaq77 (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone have an eta on the tangchuang, when will it be released? Same mechanism as Yuxin 5x5?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 24, 2015)

HYPE4DAYZ


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 24, 2015)

It seems that the new Moyu 5x5 is called the "BoChuang GTS". (See MoYu's FB). Looks similar to the Yuxin.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 24, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> It seems that the new Moyu 5x5 is called the "BoChuang GTS". (See MoYu's FB). Looks similar to the Yuxin.



I'd assume that it's a typo as the AoChuang GTS has been announced previously and looks very similar,if not identical, to this one.


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 24, 2015)

hamfaceman said:


> I'd assume that it's a typo as the AoChuang GTS has been announced previously and looks very similar,if not identical, to this one.



Lol no it's not a typo. I can guarantee.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 24, 2015)

Is this necessary? No.

Do MoYu care? No.

Do I care? No.

Is this post irrelevant? Yes.

eks dee


----------



## radioshaq77 (Dec 25, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Lol no it's not a typo. I can guarantee.


Saw the fb post is that page even real?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 25, 2015)

radioshaq77 said:


> Saw the fb post is that page even real?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Yes its real.


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 25, 2015)

lol BoLong


----------

